

Pirate Bay Founder Charged With Hacking Companies and a Bank - pathy
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-charged-with-hacking-companies-and-a-bank-130416/

======
pathy
The indictment can be found here:
<http://www.aklagare.se/PageFiles/10239/AM_52124_12.pdf> (Swedish. Save as,
appears to be broken when viewed in browser)

